# Good Programing Project?



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello everyone its that time of year again for me where I have to find a science fair topic. I'm looking for an idea involving writing a program of some sort for a purpose. I'm semi-experienced with programing, I've taken one class of programing using crappy visual basic and I've fooled around with python. I'm currently running Ubuntu and XP on my crappy desktop and laptop, but I also have ubuntu installed on my PS3 witch can easily handle any pragram thrown at it. 
I really enjoy working with computers and I don't want to get stuck with some dead end project so your help will be greatly appreciated.
Oh yeah I'm only a sophomore in high school so not to hard :wink:


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, a while ago i was looking for the same sort of thing, ironically if you google "Programming Project" and then a language you find quite a lot of ideas. I wont bother posting links because theres too much to choose from and you can look for something more specific yourself...

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Tanx jamiemac2005 ill give it a try but what language should i start out with that is both easy to learn and powerfull


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Ruby, Perl or Python would be my picks. While in many cases I'd recommend C or C++, languages like Ruby can do a lot with less effort. Out of the three languages, I personally prefer Ruby.

If interested in Ruby, check out the docs on ruby-lang.org, especially Why The Lucky Stiff's book on Ruby (which is free). Why also has something called Hackety Hack, which might make it fairly easy to learn.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

What languages do you know right now?

As shuuhen says i've heard good things about Ruby(Never used it myself though)...

Cheers.
Jamey


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Im ok using visual basic and a little bit with python, nothing else.


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok every one I've decided to leave the programming topic alone for my science fair due to the lack of inexperience. But I still would like to stay in the computer area, so what I had in mind was building a cheap computer around 400-800$ but with some specks that would be hard to keep inside that price range. But I also don't want to make the project about who's the best online shopper for computer supplies, it needs something more that would test my intellect. Possibly overclocking the CPU and RAM but without overheating? I really don't know what I should do. 

If I can't do anything with computers it's going to have to be which elements work best as a catalyst for electrolysis, which isn't a bad topic.

Any bright ideas?

PS It would be great for quick reply


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmm, Well theres a dedicated overclocking sub-forum on TSF, You may want to visit one of the hardware sub-forums to ask about building the computer (Personally i don't know a lot about pricing etc)...

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

